# Our last show at the Cabaret Playhouse



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

The Cabaret Playhouse offered us a residency a couple of months ago and we played 4 shows at this venue, until it closed its doors.
It was a nice venue, but it lacked visibility. Second floor, very hard to notice, far from metro stations.

Anyway, here is 2 videos taken with a cellphone from the audience.

The first one is the chaotic ending of a song
[video=youtube;U0eJWX-s-2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0eJWX-s-2s[/video]

And the second one is the last song of our set; a slow rock ballad in creole (the signer's arterial language)
[video=youtube;ev2rYOArcQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev2rYOArcQ0&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Thanks for watching and feel free to give feedback.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder what my arterial language is?? I'll watch later.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

It's your mother thong but said in a snob manner =P


----------

